# Cwc G10 Repair



## chronopoison (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, I've been reading through this forum and a lot of you got me interested in CWC G10 (I found this forum through google, originally trying to find out how good MWC watches are).

I decided to get a used one off eBay for GBP 44.50.

Just got it today, and was pretty disappointed with the condition. The item description said it's in good condition, slight scratches and only need polishing (she would do the polishing for me). However, I got myself a really badly scratched watch with chipped glass crystal, well beyond polishing. I left my eBay feedback accordingly, but I'm rather at lost at which watch repair store I should go for.

The watch itself works fine, it's just that the cosmetic damage is pretty bad.

Anyone knows any good watch repait store in Sydney, Australia?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

There are plenty of repairers and battery fitters in Sydney, but not that many that will do a restoration... There is one in Elizabeth Street (I forget its name) or drop in and see the watchmaker in Fredman SVW in the Strand Arcade he will give you sound advice. Good luck.


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

I've had a similar experience with a G10, also on the 'Bay. I only paid Â£20 for it, but anything other than a brief glance reveals that the face is in poor condition and, although the watch seems to keep good time, it rattles a bit when shaken. I'd be interested to know whether it's worth having it looked at by an expert, and whether you can buy new dials -- or should I just put it down to experience, and leave well alone?


----------

